# Beginners calf Muscle pain



## CarlB61 (9 Jan 2013)

HI Folks,

I am a newbie. I been following the sport a few years and with the introduction of the cycle scheme at work and inspired by Bradley and a couple of cycle fans at my work i have got a road bike and off i go. I am 45 and not fit so this seemed a great pastime/sport/etc to pursue and enjoy my days off especially when the kids were at school, get fit, maybe meet some new friends and eventually be able to do a few good long rides around my county of Worcestershire and into Wales

So i am off - hadn't ridden a bike for maybe 25+ years since school. I have thrown myself in and got some clipless SPD's and have started to break myself in doing about 10km circuits by me taking between 30 to 45 minutes every few days. But I am finding that i am finishing the rides with intense pain in my calf muscles in my lower legs - i think its called the soleus. The pain is the same in both legs and my thighs elsewhere are ok.If i try and get out of the saddle its almost impossible as my legs feel shot. Next morning, they are really stiff and sore. I am now even more in awe of these pro's than ever.

Is this normal? or could it be the bike/my shoes/ etc are not set up correctly which in truth I attempted myself as the bike was delivered by courier by the company looking after my companies scheme.

Should i wait for my legs to recover completely before getting back out? or should i just work through the pain. And will it ever get better?

I would appreciate any thoughts or help.

Thanks in advance


Carl
Team OMGthePAIN


----------



## Ozzrahog (9 Jan 2013)

rest days are important


----------



## festival (9 Jan 2013)

So many things to consider, in no particular order.
Cleat alignment, saddle height, saddle position fore/aft, pedaling action, general bike fit, wrong size bike etc.
Not trying to be funny but you seem to know little about bikes from the sound of it and you think you can just take it out the box and of you go.
Need more info on you and your bike to give you an idea.
Visit your good LBS and ask for help, they will be happy to help as they will hope you become a customer for life.


----------



## Broadside (9 Jan 2013)

In the early days when just getting in to it rest days are crucial, you will injure yourself otherwise. Also make sure to do a routine of stretches after every ride to give your muscles a decent chance to recover after the ride.


----------



## CarlB61 (9 Jan 2013)

Thanks so far.

Yes Festival as I said I am a newbie - and thats why I am on here asking advice under the beginners section? - so don't worry i don't feel that you are being funny. What particular info do you require?


----------



## RWright (10 Jan 2013)

Hi Carl,
I don't know what type bike fitting you did but here is a video I saw posted on another thread. 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAl_5e7bIHk

It is very similar to how I did my own set up.

If I were having pain with the muscles you describe (and I am by no means an expert), I would probably start by moving my cleats back a little on my shoes. Then do some tweaking with seat height adjustment. I would also try to do a little stretching of those muscles before riding and maybe even some more sometime during the day. If the pain increases give yourself a break from the bike.

There is going to be a little pain starting out but I don't feel like there should be intense pain if you have your set up somewhere in the neighborhood of being correct,unless you are totally overdoing things. From what you described that would not seem to be the case but cutting back on the riding time a little could also maybe help get you over the initial pain.

You are probably going to get some "get a professional setup" replies and if you can't get things sorted by experimenting with some adjustments you make yourself, that might not be a bad idea. Good luck with it.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> Hi Carl,
> I don't know what type bike fitting you did but here is a video I saw posted on another thread.
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAl_5e7bIHk
> 
> ...


Stretching cold muscle can and will do more damage than it prevents. 

Stretch as part of your cooldown


----------



## Biker Joe (10 Jan 2013)

dmoran said:


> In the early days when just getting in to it rest days are crucial, you will injure yourself otherwise. Also make sure to do a routine of stretches after every ride to give your muscles a decent chance to recover after the ride.


Fully agree with that as experience has shown.


----------



## paulw1969 (10 Jan 2013)

Rest days are important but i would say from what you have said you are not particularly overdoing it (difficult to say as only you know how fit/unfit you are). I suspect/would start with general bike fit:- saddle height for starters and cleat position....it may be you are overeaching which is making you use your calves more than your hams (making you point your toes)..........but all i have said is guesswork as said above. Go to your Local Bike Shop and get them to help you set it up....they will if they think you will be a future customer and as has been said already stretch after a ride not before........you warm up on the bike....if you stretch before you are in danger of pulling something especially if still stiff from the previous day.

Oh and most importantly ...................to the madhouse that is cycling.


PS You get to_* love*_ pain.


----------



## lulubel (10 Jan 2013)

It does sound like your calf muscles are protesting at the unfamiliar exercise, but it's odd that you're getting this without any other muscle pains. You need to be careful with your calf muscles, by the way, because they both connect to the foot via the achilles tendon, and you *really* don't want an achilles injury.



RWright said:


> If I were having pain with the muscles you describe (and I am by no means an expert), I would probably start by moving my cleats back a little on my shoes.


 
This is the first thing that came to my mind too. The further forward the contact point is between your feet and the pedals, the more your ankle will bend, and the greater the load will be on your calf muscles. Moving the cleats back should help with this. (It's common amongst triathletes to have the cleats on their shoes as far back as possible to "save" their calf muscles for the run.)

Once you've done that, I'd suggest riding in lower gears and with a higher cadence (pedalling speed). Most people start out by riding in too high a gear, and this puts additional load on the muscles. On the flat, you should be able to spin the pedals round fast and comfortably, without feeling you're pushing hard on them - and the same up hills works well if you have low enough gears!

None of this is anywhere near as useful as getting an experienced professional to set up your bike for you, of course.


----------



## CarlB61 (10 Jan 2013)

Thanks everyone for some useful stuff. 

The video was useful and i have moved my cleats back as they were fully forward and these seem in a better place now. Hopefully my legs will be fully recovered by tomorrow morning and i will go for a ride. I am wondering if i might have stretched them by using my tip-toes when i am stationery but still on the saddle.

Sorry these might seem completely obvious but thanks again for your help all.


----------



## Dismount (10 Jan 2013)

Mine used to hurt but as somebody mentioned above I found stretching before cycling helped, also warming down on your return helped. Additionally a soak in the bath can help.


----------



## Pedal pusher (10 Jan 2013)

All good advice well most of it. Hope the help furthers you on up the road.


----------

